# Amazon kickback/racketeering allegations



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey all
I'm new to this thread and have been driving for Amazon for a few months now. I've heard some talk from some of the more friendly warehouse employees that pallet picker's have been giving their friends or associates better routes, either closer to home or less packages, and in return they get money, goods, and/or services. Is this new or am I naive? Either way, not cool. I have a Jeep and every time no matter how well I organize lately, I've been finishing at the end point or after, mind you my car is always filled to capacity or beyond.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Its all part of the game and happens every where may be the amount and frequency varies but it does happens and ................ Amazon is no exception!
No one can walk on the water here.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

There are definitely favorites. 

I was talking to some drivers today, and it was discussed how some get favorable treatment. We were working the 4:30 block today, and the packages haven't arrived at the warehouse, so we couldn't go in. We were told it was going to be about a half-hour wait. One driver came in late and cut through all the other cars that were parked in the lot. We looked on curiously, and the "supervisor" allowed him in while we were still sweating in the 100+ degree heat and humidity.

I'm definitely not one of them. I'm expecting my third warning in a few days. Standing up for yourself and reminding staff what an independent contractor is is not one of the ways to get on their good side.


----------



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

Just a few days ago I saw a guy drive into the warehouse, fistbump a worker, load a single package, and off he went. Meanwhile me and a few others that had arrived before him were still waiting on our routes. What can you do? I just continue doing the job I signed up for and see how long Amazon will put up with those shenanigans. 
However, I have never been told I have to take everything on the shelf. Quite the opposite, I always hear "take as much as you can" and if my car is full, they take the rest away. I have a basket on my passenger seat for envelopes and small packages and such. No way in hell would I stack stuff there and risk getting into an accident.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> There are definitely favorites.
> 
> I was talking to some drivers today, and it was discussed how some get favorable treatment. We were working the 4:30 block today, and the packages haven't arrived at the warehouse, so we couldn't go in. We were told it was going to be about a half-hour wait. One driver came in late and cut through all the other cars that were parked in the lot. We looked on curiously, and the "supervisor" allowed him in while we were still sweating in the 100+ degree heat and humidity.
> 
> I'm definitely not one of them. I'm expecting my third warning in a few days. Standing up for yourself and reminding staff what an independent contractor is is not one of the ways to get on their good side.


You get warnings? I was let go today w/o any warning! Said I had 4 instances of not returning undeliverables back to the station. I've never done this, ever! Stated as much in my response back and was told that was their decision. Wow, shitty company! Good luck to everyone else. I worked here 4 months and was an excellent employee. Their company is the worst! I thought the warehouse was bad and Flex was a great job, I actually loved it!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Qtpa2d said:


> You get warnings? I was let go today w/o any warning! Said I had 4 instances of not returning undeliverables back to the station. I've never done this, ever! Stated as much in my response back and was told that was their decision. Wow, shitty company! Good luck to everyone else. I worked here 4 months and was an excellent employee. Their company is the worst! I thought the warehouse was bad and Flex was a great job, I actually loved it!


I thought you stated in another thread that they sent emails regarding it each time it happened and you would respond to those emails. I would take those as warnings and 4 of them at that, after the first you should have been double checking your log each time. I could understand it happening once, maybe twice but 4 times is fishy.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah exactly, fishy! Everytime I was accused of trading packages gone, I immediately emailed back that I didn't have any freakin' packages. Our email system sucks, what else was I suppose to do to clear my name? If those were warnings, so be it. I was an honest employee, did my job without *****ing about everything and bent over backwards for that ungrateful company.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

I've always had the statement "job well done" after every delivery and if I indeed had any packages, it would have had me return to the station and give their address. I'm done explaining myself, this shit is past ridiculous!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

tell us about yourself....something we cant tell by your....writing style.....


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

The key here is we are not employees so can't expect to be treated as such. 
Once you understand that it's not a job and that you were just doing independent contracting and that you can be let go anytime you will not get this worked up about it I'm sorry to see that you were let go and that it's probably not fair but there's not really anything you can do about it other than to try the route of email which of course sucks


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

silentguy said:


> The key here is we are not employees so can't expect to be treated as such.
> Once you understand that it's not a job and that you were just doing independent contracting and that you can be let go anytime you will not get this worked up about it I'm sorry to see that you were let go and that it's probably not fair but there's not really anything you can do about it other than to try the route of email which of course sucks


Hi! I didn't get worked up about it (I was just tired of explaining the situation), I found another job right away. A better courier job that I love! Thank you nonetheless.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Overall a real job beats flex in most situations.
I think flex is only good as extra income and 2nd "job". Happy that you got a real job.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Overall a real job beats flex in most situations.
> I think flex is only good as extra income and 2nd "job". Happy that you got a real job.


True, thank you!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Qtpa2d said:


> True, thank you!


Good Luck to you, but IMO courier job Sucks big time specially in Summer months. Comeback here for a feedback after few weeks if possible!


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

But at least with real job you probably get benefits and the ability to get recognition and promotion from real people , not from autobots and email responders.

You prob won't get "fired" for no reason either. 

Though there is more responsibility required with a real job.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

silentguy said:


> You prob won't get "fired" for no reason either.


Though unless you live in Montana....you can be.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Good Luck to you, but IMO courier job Sucks big time specially in Summer months. Comeback here for a feedback after few weeks if possible!


Who is IMO? I've been at my current one for 5 weeks and still enjoy it.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Qtpa2d said:


> Who is IMO? I've been at my current one for 5 weeks and still enjoy it.


IMO= In My Opinion lol
Sorry, lol =laughing out loud


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> IMO= In My Opinion lol
> Sorry, lol =laughing out loud


Oh, haha! Well, so far, so good. We might be in different areas, so that can make a difference also.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

Some guy in commerce said "kiss her A**" and youll get good routes and less crud...this is actually making sense now...
I got 30 today and Downey. 4x I got cerritos and tons of packages...people in front making conversations with them laughing etc had very little.. but unbeknownst to me what route. then again you just set my paranoia on fire


----------

